# Custom ROMS and MHL/HDMI



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

So am I an idiot or does MHL/HDMI mirroring flat out not work in CM9? Does it work in pure AOSP builds? Do I need to enable something. Normally I don't feel like this big of a noob...


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't say for sure with the Galaxy Nexus, but HDMI out didn't work at all on the DX with CM.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

yes with the Galaxy Nexus and ICS, AOSP now has full HDMI support. All of the ROMs I have tried have it enabled. I have tested most and they worked









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the MHL to HDMI adapter and am running DriodTh3ry's ROM. How do I test it?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

jhankg said:


> I can't say for sure with the Galaxy Nexus, but HDMI out didn't work at all on the DX with CM.


HDMI was tied to the blur framework on the DX. I would think MHL/HDMI would be fine on custom roms, since its now parts of the ICS framework,


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder if the MHL adapter I got is a dud. (Or do I *have* to have the micro USB port on the side plugged in to "power" the adapter??) When I use fitsnugly's CM9 build and plug in the adapter to my Samsung LCD, absolutely nothing happens :[


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

With my MHL adapter I do need power. First time I used it I had to remove and reattach the HDMI cable to the adapter while the correct input was selected on the monitor. Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

